# Anti-Canadian Content (Laughing With Us, Not At Us)



## Daniel




----------



## Banned

Hmmm...maybe I lead a sheltered life, but doesn't every country have bagged milk?


----------



## Daniel

I've never seen bagged milk in my life. So who's living a sheltered life now (me)?


----------



## Banned

Upon further research, it appears to be a Canadian thing. I guess it takes up less space in the fridge, both at the grocery store and at home. Hmph. Who knew. I took for granted that everyone knew about bagged milk!!

The army one is pretty close to true, though.


----------



## Mari

What do Anti-Canadian-Americans do on Boxing Day?  Mari


----------



## NicNak

Ok, ok Daniel.  I am sorry.  I forgot the title of the post :blush:

YouTube - Canadian Idiot lyrics with music by Weird Al Yankovic

Except this as my appology


----------



## Daniel

Mari said:


> What do Anti-Canadian-Americans do on Boxing Day?  Mari



That's a good one....since we don't have the day off.     So I will have to say your question is off topic.  Next.....



NicNak said:


> Ok, ok Daniel.  I am sorry.  I forgot the title of the post :blush:
> 
> YouTube - Canadian Idiot lyrics with music by Weird Al Yankovic
> 
> Except this as my appology



Thank you, but it's too little, too late.  Your pro-Canada statements were insensitive to people who hate Canada.


----------



## Mari

:lies::cold:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## NicNak

But Daniel, what would your life be like without the great Canadian creation that you have grown to love?


----------



## Daniel

That's not fair     You  know I need poutine for my special diet :homer:

And just because I like poutine, doesn't mean I can't hate bagged milk and peaceful militaries


----------



## amastie

Turtle said:


> Upon further research, it appears to be a Canadian thing.  I guess it takes up less space in the fridge, both at the grocery store and at home.  Hmph.  Who knew.  I took for granted that everyone knew about bagged milk!!


Well, from the other side of the world, I've ever seen dried milk in bags packaged in boxes.  Certainly no fresh milk.
Must be your thing 
amastie


----------



## NicNak

Maybe it is cause of all the snow we get, so we can freeze it and keep stocked up 

:blush:

The weather here doesn't strand us as much as most think.  :lol:


----------



## Daniel

> Maybe it is cause of all the snow we get, so we can freeze it and keep stocked up



I would just skip the milk and freeze cheese curds and ice cream


----------



## David Baxter PhD

What's wrong with bagged milk?


----------



## NicNak

I never knew bagged milk was weird either, :lol:

It is quite convenient!  We even have chocolate milk in bags in some places :nanana:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It fits in the fridge better than the wax cartons and it's easier to open...


----------



## Jazzey

...You can even hook it up to an IV if need be


----------



## David Baxter PhD

:lol: @ IV...


----------



## Daniel

BTW, for any Canadians who don't know what the plastic milk jugs in America look like, one is pictured on the left:










Bagged (fake) milk, without pitcher, is on the right


----------



## NicNak

To correct my American friend Daniel.  On the right it appears to be in a ziplock bag.  

Here is what the pre-packaged bagged milk really looks like, from a Canadians prospective 

Also shown is the neat invention of the milk pitcher for easy pouring


----------



## Daniel

NicNak said:


> Also shown is the neat invention of the milk pitcher for easy pouring



It looks like something from a nursing home or a medical convention


----------



## NicNak

:rofl: I can see that Daniel. :lol:


We even have wine in "bag in a box" they call it. Even as a Canadian I find that scary! :lol: When at work we broke the box, the wine in the bags looks more Medical Convention-ey than the milk, trust me :teehee: The wine has a spout attached to the bag. :yikes3:

Not all the wine comes in the foil type bags, some are clear :yikes3: I happen to think this was an American thing


----------



## Daniel

NicNak said:
			
		

> Not all the wine comes in the foil type bags, some are clear   I happen to think this was an American thing



Yes,  we have those, too.    The "Ch?teau cardboard" was invented in South Australia, so we are both safe from embarrassment:

Box wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NicNak

I was buying chocolate milk in the 3 bag when I first went on Effexor.  The dry  mouth was awful and the cold chocolate milk was so soothing.  

If it weren't for the bagged milk.  I would have had sore arms carrying the jugs and cartons


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> BTW, for any Canadians who don't know what the plastic milk jugs in America look like, one is pictured on the left:



We do have those in Canada, too, actually.


----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


> We do have those in Canada, too, actually.



I still feel smug


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> I still feel smug



That is just because you have yet to appreciate snow 

:snowballs:

We are working on ya, Daniel.  We will  make you a Canadian yet


----------



## Daniel

That does remind me:

Weather Warnings - Environment Canada
Special Weather Statements - Environment Canada

vs.

http://www.sandbarstosunsets.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/santa-20snowman-20on-20beach-20out-20of-20sand-20with-20hat-small1.jpg
florida weather - Google Search


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Did Daniel say "smug" or "snug"?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## amastie

NicNak said:


> ...Here is what the pre-packaged bagged milk really looks like, from a Canadians prospective..


Just returned to this thread.
That bag looks as if it would be awfully hard to pour it and then, after being openend, to store it without it getting everywhere.
From milk-bagless Australia 

*amastie added 6 Minutes and 32 Seconds later...*



Daniel said:


> ..The "Ch?teau cardboard" was invented in South Australia, so we are both safe from embarrassment:...


You mean, I'm not?  :blush:!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

No it isn't at all. You get a made to fit plastic resuable milk jug, put in the bag, snip the corner diagonally for a pour spot, et voila! C'est fait!


----------



## amastie

David Baxter said:


> No it isn't at all. You get a made to fit plastic resuable milk jug, put in the bag, snip the corner diagonally for a pour spot, et voila! C'est fait!


Oh.  Ok.
I forgot that French is the second? national language in Canada.  That I *do* envy.  Love that language.  Don't speak it but for a few basic words, but love  the sound of it


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I like the sound of French. I can't say I'm a big fan of the Quebecois variant though...


----------



## amastie

Didn't know that there was a Quebec variant.
But then I don't know much about a lot of things :lol:
I can live with that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Different pronunciation, tempo, and a lot of slang... to my ears, it doesn't flow as well or sound as melodic as the French in France.


----------



## amastie

Oh.  Thanks for explaining it for me.


----------



## Jazzey

I'm sneaking in - found a video with the quebecois accent Amastie (so you could hear it):

Quebecois accent: YouTube - Expressions québécoises

Poutine: Poutine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## amastie

Jazzey said:


> I'm sneaking in - found a video with the quebecois accent Amastie (so you could hear it):
> 
> Quebecois accent:  YouTube - Expressions québécoises



How on earth do you find them!?  
Thanks heaps .. again, and again.
Between you and Daniel, I have my day filled with resource - even without the mountain of resource provided by Psychlinks overall 

On a totally unrelated note, I wonder if it is some kind of Freudian slip that I keep leaving the ")" off the "smile" smiley and keep haing to "edit" my posts as soon as I've posted them to correct that  

...

Ok, having been listening to that YouTube video, yes, I can see what you mean David.  Not as nice at all!

Thanks


----------



## ladylore

My sister was telling me that when she travelled to the Mid-west, she asked for a knife in a restraunt because there wasn't one on the table. Waitress asked her if she was from Canada.


----------



## Retired

> Quebecois variant .....Different pronunciation, tempo, and a lot of *slang*



Depends on where in the Province you happen to be and among what socio-economic group.

The quality of the language has improved considerably over the last few decades, even to the point exaggeration, where some language proponents try to be "more Catholic than the Pope".

In contrast French in France has undergone considerable deterioration with the addition of numerous "Anglicisms" such as le car, le weekend, stop......


----------



## David Baxter PhD

One of the funniest is the use of "les french fries"...


----------



## Daniel

ladylore said:


> My sister was telling me that when she travelled to the Mid-west, she asked for a knife in a restraunt because there wasn't one on the table. Waitress asked her if she was from Canada.


 
:rofl:


----------



## NicNak

> Originally Posted by ladylore
> My sister was telling me that when she travelled to the Mid-west, she asked for a knife in a restraunt because there wasn't one on the table. Waitress asked her if she was from Canada.



Do they not use utensiles in America?  :lol:  :blush:


----------



## Daniel

TSOW said:
			
		

> In contrast French in France has undergone considerable deterioration with the addition of numerous "Anglicisms" such as le car, le weekend, stop......





			
				David Baxter said:
			
		

> One of the funniest is the use of "les french fries"...


 
  That is funny.


----------



## Sparrow

Oh the horror of it all Daniel...:sob:
As it happens your Anti-Canadian poutine drift can be found in your States of Pennsylvania, New York, and Maine. Funny how some northern states speak an acadian french too. Hmmm... :tapfingers:
What I really miss are the southern state grits 'n greens though...:sob:
It counteracts my 20W50.
:budgie:


----------



## Daniel

Sparrow said:


> What I really miss are the southern state grits 'n greens though...:sob:



Enjoy 

http://www.crackerbarrel.com/images/sunrisesampler.jpg

Flickr: Search

Fried Green Tomato Tower

Where To Find Fried Pickles on the East Coast | Serious Eats


----------



## Sparrow

Thanks A Lot Daniel!
Now I want to eat my refrigerator!
And what's with the "Anti-Canadian" bacon on the first link Huh?

:budgie:


----------



## Daniel

> And what's with the "Anti-Canadian" bacon on the first link Huh?


----------



## Sparrow

Your a schnook, but a good one D. 
Here, have some more Anti-Canadianigsflyork your way. 
So sooory...:teehee::teehee:

:budgie:


----------



## Daniel

BTW, a quote from the Internet:

"French toast is way better then Canadian bacon."


----------



## Jazzey

I'm adding some scrunchions for you Daniel..although I don't believe that they can do the vegetarian version...

Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/17/FishAndBrewisWithScrunchions.jpg/250px-FishAndBrewisWithScrunchions.jpg



> "French toast is way better then Canadian bacon."


  -and I agree, especially if there's some maple syrup involved!


----------



## Daniel

I used to like those as a kid


----------



## Jazzey

- I've never been able to try them...I will at some point just for the experience.  A friend of mine orders "poutine 'all-dressed'" every time we're in Nfld - which includes the scrunchions...  Maybe next time I'm there?


----------



## Daniel

Definitely.   I think it's Atkins friendly, so it must be healthy


----------



## Cat Dancer

I love Canadians!! You all are such good sports.


----------



## Sparrow

Daniel:

"French toast is way better then Canadian bacon." ? 
French toast is way better *with* Canadian bacon!:canadian: 
Gee :sob: I suppose this Atkins fellow may just not like my recipe book.

More horror...

:budgie:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> "French toast..."



See YouTube - The Toast Song

_*Toast Song Lyrics*

all around the country coast to coast,
people always say what do you like most,
I don't wanna brag i don't wanna boast,
I always tell 'em I like toast.

yeah TOAST yeah TOAST

i get up in the mornin' bout six AM,
have a little jelly have a little jam,
take a piece of bread put it in the slot,
push down the lever and the wires gets hot,
i get toast.

yeah TOAST yeah TOAST 

now there's no secret to toasting perfection,
there's a dial on the side and you make your selection,
push to the dark or the light and then,
if it pops too soon press down again, 
make toast.

yeah TOAST yeah TOAST 

when the first caveman drove in from the drags,
didn't know what would go with the bacon and the eggs,
must have been a genius got it in his head,
plug the toaster in the wall,
buy a bag of bread,
make toast.

yeah TOAST yeah TOAST

oui monsieur bonjour coquette,
uh huh croissante vous a ver,
maurice chevalier eiffel tower,
oh oui maria baguette bon soir,

FRENCH TOAST FRENCH TOAST​_


----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


> See YouTube - The Toast Song



Oh my.....  My brain is still processing that


----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:
			
		

> _
> all around the country coast to coast,
> people always say what do you like most,
> I don't wanna brag i don't wanna boast,
> I always tell 'em I like toast. _



:funny:


----------



## Daniel

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-pictures-moose-jet-planes.jpg

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/988/50252244.JPG

http://img.groundspeak.com/waymarking/log/display/8cdb1098-d79f-48be-aae7-ec0a41ba592f.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

American Moose:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v286/jhlipton/bullwinkle-2.jpg


----------



## Daniel

Canadian Healthcare


----------



## NicNak

http://www.haruth.com/Jokes/canadadogs.jpg


----------



## Daniel

Well, there you go, Canada is going to the dogs


----------



## darkestburningstar

Love the pix!!!  LOL Since I'm Canadian I'm going to laugh instead of fight.  And we have milk in cartons, jugs, AND bags.  Your choice. :dimples: You see, I've always thought that Canada and America were brothers in arms... one apologizing to everyone else for the others mistakes, but still brothers, nonetheless. And family is like fudge, mostly sweet, with a few nuts (like me lol) Happy New Year!!  May it be happy, prosperous, and humorous!


----------



## Daniel

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1433/1435327123_962bfc758a.jpg

Flying Air Canada:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/mattlore/sobofi03.jpg


----------



## Daniel

Some "pro" Canadian content:

Free Bear Hugs

Welcome to Newfoundland, where even the big boys play in the snow

Time flys even when you're not having fun

Tim Hortons coffee is now available in a larger size


----------



## Mari

> Some "pro" Canadian content:


 Now would anyone look at those pictures and then say 'wow, that looks like a great place to live'?  Mari


----------



## Daniel

Exactly


----------



## Daniel

_Some more "pro" Canadian content:
_ 
Tim Hortons:
http://www.cpyu.org/files/Walt%20Blog/Turn%20Right%20at%20Moose.jpg

Nothing like ice cream, sherbert, and Slurpees in winter:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_bVK1IVCnPXc/RofW3G1Fy5I/AAAAAAAABBE/b87yF7189bk/s400/Jul01007.jpg
http://cache.consumerist.com/consumer/upload/2006/07/slurpee.jpg

National missile defense system:
http://www.lmmfao.com/images/funny-pictures/canadian-military-weapon.jpg


----------



## arboria

After skimming through all 20 (!) pages of posts, I didn't see the following link. Forgive me if I've overlooked it.

http://home.cogeco.ca/~husky66/Milk/

(Sorry, I don't have enough posts to include the link.)

I wrote this on my blog in May of 2006 after having moved from the States to Canada:

Last October I moved from Virginia, USA to Ottawa in Canada. Our cultures are very similar. In fact, to the glimpsing eye, they would seem identical.

Upon further examination, there are subtle differences which can add up at times. Some are more pervasive than others, but so far, it hasn't been too difficult to adjust. Except for one thing.

You might think it's a pain to try to convert Fahrenheit temps to Celcius after 28 years of using Fahrenheit.

Kilos : pounds ----- 1:2.2

Maybe it's difficult to remember that an MP in Canada is not Military Police, it's Member of Parliament.

No more Congress, now it's Parliament. House of Commons and Senate.

No fixed election years/dates. They call them whenever they want! And only have** I think it's about 3 months to campaign. This part is nice because one need not suffer through the years-long custody battles that are US elections.

Maybe you have difficulty with the notion that you thought that all these years you understood the meaning of the term "wind chill." You didn't. Some days, in late January, you can get frostbite just by looking out the window.

Don't have to pay a cent for a broken arm, eh?

Nope, these things have required minimal adjustment on my part. The one thing I can't get my head around is the way Canadians package their milk. There are cardboard cartons for two liter containers. No problem. No gallons here. Not only the measurement- they have 4 liter containers, not gallons, although they are close.

The problem is that, here in Canada, the plastic gallon jug is the exception in the realm of dairy farming. They use plastic bags. Yes, BAGS, to contain their milk. Please refer to the following website for further information...


----------



## Daniel

The song below should be an official song of Canada 

Some of the lyrics:



> in winter you're an affliction
> that repeatedly defeated me...
> 
> I'll find you somewhere...
> know that there is no escape
> from my snow brigade.


YouTube - Snow brigade


----------



## David Baxter PhD

For some reason, I'm reminded of the old Mitch Miller TV show...


----------



## Daniel

Due to popular demand , more "pro" Canadian content:

No need to honk your horn in Toronto

The best sign in Canada


----------



## NicNak

I wrote this down off a T-Shirt I saw in Canadian Tire.  :teehee:

I do not travel by dogsled.
A loonie is a dollar, not a realitive.
I live in the second largest Country in the world.
Winter only lasts one season.

I live in a house, not an igloo.
I don't know your second cousin John in Saskatoon.
Our currency was not based on Monopoly money.
Our Parliment buildings are not made of ice.

The maple leaf is our National symbol.
We are the best hockey players in the world.

I AM CANADIAN


----------



## Daniel

http://www.savagechickens.com/images/chickencanada2.jpg

No funny money accepted

Canadian street gang


----------



## amastie

Re names,
I can see why name is so often at the start of a list.  I'm waiting for someone to call themself aardvaark whos meaning I found at
aardvark encyclopedia topics | Reference.com 
Not only always first in line but unique animal as well!  Only in Africa though - Canada can't lay claim to them


----------



## NicNak

In Canada the poor Aardvaark would need a really warm parka and tuque to wear :teehee:

Parka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Anorak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tuque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Daniel

No Reason To Live Here! - Video


----------



## Mari

Bud the Spud
Tom Conners

Chorus:
Well it's Bud the Spud, from the bright red mud,
Rollin' down the highway smilin',
The spuds are big on the back of Bud's rig,
There from Prince Edward Island,
There from Prince Edward Island.

Now from Charlottetown, or from Summerside,
They load him up for the long long ride;
He jumps in the cab and he's off with the Pride Sebagoes.
He's gotta catch a boat to make Tormentine,
Then he hits up that old New Brunswick line,
Through Montreal he comes just a flyin'
With another big load of potatoes.

Chorus

Well, the cops have been lookin' for the son of a gun
That's been rippin' the tar off the four-O-one;
They know the name on the truck shines up in the sun --
"Green Gables."
But he hits Toronto and at seven o'clock,
He backs her up again at the terminal dock,
And the boys gather `round just to hear him talk
About another big load of potatoes.


----------



## forgetmenot

I love this song  good old Canadian song. mary


----------



## ladylore

This isn't about poutine.

Bob and Doug Mackenzie are coming back on TV in cartoon version. Show airs Sunday.


----------



## Mari

> This isn't about poutine.
> Bob and Doug Mackenzie are coming back on TV in cartoon version.




My post was not about poutine either, I just wanted to let any Anti-Canadian-Americans who might be thinking about crossing the border that I am stock-piling ammunition. :angel: Mari


----------



## Daniel

That reminds me of this guy you mentioned before:
Cross Canada Run - Raising Awareness for Anxiety and Depression

If I ever go to Canada, I just hope I remember to bring my passport so I can go back to the US after grabbing some poutine


----------



## Daniel

Camping in Canada

http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/rha/lowres/rhan967l.jpg


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> Camping in Canada



As a graduate student years ago now, I loaned my camping equipment to a friend and his girlfriend. On their trip, a bear actually did enter their tent.

Now, as it happened, the girlfriend had packed an aerosol can of a feminine product called FDS (Feminine Deodorant Spray) that I believe has long since been discontinued.

They escaped out the back of the tent. The bear shuffled and snuffled its way through their belongings and then shot back out the front running at high speed.

Surveying the mess left behind, they discovered that the bear had bitten into that aerosol can, which of course kind of exploded in its mouth.

At least it would have had nice perfumey breath for a few days.


----------



## Jazzey

- I camped through Alberta back in the early 90s - I got to make friends with a mama bear hands on...Once she got all of my food, she was outta there - and I was grateful . And I'll add that I did want to cuddle with her cubs-  but was smart enough not to try that little trick.


----------



## Daniel

> the bear had bitten into that aerosol can



Woah.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Another bear story. This one happened to me as a boy living in northern British Columbia.

I was perhaps 7 or 8, walking home from Wolf Cubs one evening. Not far from my home, I spotted a bear walking down the middle of the road toward me.

I turned and ran as fast as I could in the oppoite direction. When I finally got the nerve to look back over my shoulder, I saw the bear running, also very fast, away from me in the opposite direction. 

I'be always thought that must have been a hilarious sight to anyone watching.


----------



## NicNak

I remember when I was really little camping in Banff and they warned my parents when we went in, that there were bears about and to keep a close eye on us kids.

One lady was cooking bacon and went into her tent to get something.  She came back out to see a bear eating her bacon.  So she hid in the tent until he left.


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - This hour has 22 minutes: Apology To America
YouTube - Rick Mercer - Talking To Americans


----------



## binqs

We have bagged milk in the States.  They're called "cows."


----------



## Daniel

Anti-Canadian commercial:
YouTube - funny commercial making fun of Canada

Pro-Canadian commercials:
YouTube - I Am Canadian
YouTube - Dont make fun of Canadians
YouTube - funny canadian beer commercial


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Old-School Marketing No Longer Working? Blame Canada
by James Chartrand, _CopyBlogger_
July 1, 2009



> Canadians are a funny lot.
> 
> They use strange words and spell with a U. They kiss cod. They enjoy being frozen solid nearly 8 months a year, and they call their money Loonies and Toonies.
> 
> Don?t get me wrong; they?re nice people just the same. They?re nature lovers and humanitarians and they like things simple and friendly.
> 
> And contrary to popular belief, they?re actually pretty smart.
> 
> But there?s just one problem. Your marketing strategies? You notice how they?ve been changing? That the old-school methods aren?t working anymore . . . at all?
> 
> Well, I?ve figured out whose fault it is.



...more


----------



## Daniel

Good news for Oscar the Grouch:

Toronto garbage strike tops list of travel warnings.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> Good news for Oscar the Grouch:
> 
> Toronto garbage strike tops list of travel warnings.



To put this in context. my first visit to New York City, years ago, was to present a paper at a conference. Since my daughter was very young, we decided to try traveling by train, a compartment. This was in July.


The Amtrak train stopped dead and remained in one place for several hours. Everything stopped, including the air conditioning. The windows couldn't be opened.

We had a confirmed (by credit card) hotel reservation. With the train delay, we arrived at the hotel at 6 am ratherthan the expected 11 pm to midnight. The hotel had given our room away.

There was a city-wide garbage strike. In the heat of the day, the stench was dusgusting. Walking around the streets, all one could see were giant stacks of garbage everywhere.

One of my friends, a marathoner, went out for a run and got mugged.
Welcome to New York City!


----------



## justhere

LOL,  I first heard of bagged milk from a Canadian friend of mine! Seems to me that Canada is more forward-thinking and ready to go green than the States! :2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Actually, bagged milk isn't more green. The bags are plastic, a petroleum product that is slow to break down in landfills, as opposed to paper and wax (cartons) or glass. But I think there is less loss due to breakage with the plastic bags.


----------



## justhere

but here we have milk in waxed cardboard or plastic jugs


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yes, we also have some plastic jugs - and you're right... they're not great either.


----------



## Jazzey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi1yhp-_x7A


----------



## Daniel

CBC News - Canadian broadband blasted by Harvard study 

An excerpt:



> Canada "is often thought of as a very high performer, based on the most commonly used benchmark of penetration per 100 inhabitants," the study said. "Because our analysis includes important measures on which Canada has had weaker outcomes — prices, speeds and 3G mobile broadband penetration — in our analysis it shows up as quite a weak performer, overall."


----------



## Daniel

_NY Times_ article from October 14th:



> For Canadians looking to escape winter’s premature arrival in many parts of the country by visiting the United States, the equally unexpected movement of the Canadian dollar toward parity with its American counterpart is welcome news. For corporate Canada, however, the development is less inspiring...
> 
> With 40 percent of the Canadian economy dependent on trade, mostly with the United States, the prospect of the two currencies being at par for the second time since 2007 probably creates more anxiety than joy in Canada...Since mid-March the Canadian dollar has risen 27 percent, closing on Wednesday at 97.30 cents, up from 76.53 cents.
> 
> Anxiety in Canada Over Near Parity with US Dollar


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Yes. It's either a good thing or a bad thing, depending on whether you're buying or selling.


----------

